# My kitty swallowed a toy feather?



## SLICK

My kitty swallowed a 4'' toy feather, he ran around for a while and seems to be okay now, will it digest and pass?, please tell me it's okay.


----------



## emrldsky

The best thing to do is to watch your kitty and make sure he's acting normal. The moment you notice he's not acting normal (e.g., not eating, drinking, straining to use the litterbox, etc.) I would call the vet's office. 

A feather might pass easily because it's not like string where you can tie it into knots. 

Good luck and I'm sorry to hear about your kitty!!


----------



## SLICK

I talked to the vet and she said that it should pass because of the feathers flexibility, i fed him his raw food and hopefully will make a good binding with the feather and digest, although she said i need to watch him, like you said, vomiting, not eating, or straining, then he needs to come in for x-ray, i just need to wait and see, thanks.


----------



## coaster

When cats eat birds that are too large to swallow whole, they eat the small feathers on the body, but they spit out the large wing feathers and tail feathers. (That's why some cats shake their heads when they eat -- that's what they do to get rid of the large feathers.) So, I suppose small feathers must be digestible to some degree, or at least pass through.

Rocket chews the feathers on the feather toys, so I'll bet your cat probably chewed the feather up pretty good before he swallowed it.


----------



## SLICK

I saw half of the feather hanging out of his mouth and when i approached him to pull it out he ran away and when i caught up to him he already swallowed the rest of it, the feather was very soft, only about an inch long of the stem that is a bit hard, i'll see what happens tomorrow when he goes.


----------



## Sashka

Any toys Denzel had that had feathers on them don't have feathers anymore and he's still OK and I know this might be TMI but I have seen the feathers in his poopsies, so I'm sure your cat will be OK


----------



## SLICK

He poop early this morning while i was still asleep, the poop was normal but i couldn't find any sign of the feather, he acts fine otherwise, eating, drinking and playing, what happened to the feather?, this cat's diet is raw food, could he had digested the feather?


----------



## SLICK

After two days and no sign of feather in his poop, everything is normal with him otherwise, he's pretty big kitty, 13lbs, bengal, so probably didn't bother him that much.


----------



## SLICK

Yeah, not talking about trying to disect a poop 2 in the morning and try to find the feather, i'm sure that will be a hit :lol:


----------

